# Harry Potter and the Deathly Hallows part 2 (2011)



## LittleMissy (Jul 18, 2011)

Okay, I've searched and can't find any other threads specifically about this film, so thought I'd start one up (I apologise if there is one and I missed it ).

I went to watch this yesterday at the cinema and I have to say I loved it!  I feel they did a far better job with this one that they did with part 1!!!

As with all book adaptations there were bits that they missed out (okay, okay, large chunks), and they added a few things in which weren't a part of the book at all... But, it worked.  It has to be said though you can never expect a film to be as good as a book that you were truly 'captured' by. But I do think that they did a fantastic job with this film. The battle scenes were fantastic, extremely explosive. The wand fights were well choreographed and it looked amazing on the big screen.  I was properly moved by the film, even when I was shaking my head when they got bits wrong - but, somehow that didn't seem to matter!


*SPOILERS*


Spoiler



They did, thankfully, keep in one or two bits that I am sure all avid Harry Potter fans will be pleased about, including Snape's memories (though they did snip out bits relating to Lily's relationship with her sister, her hatred of James to begin with, and the true depth of her friendship with Snape at the beginning).  However, they kept in the main 'feel' of it and they screened it very well!  I will even admit to crying at this bit!  

Also, I know many will be pleased to know that Molly Weasley's infamous words to Bellatrix Le Strange are in here too 

The relationship between Hermione and Ron was well done and the kiss was just right for the film (even if it was in the wrong place ).


 
*So, who else has seen it, and what did you think???*


----------



## PTeppic (Jul 19, 2011)

Why do they have to make the visuals so dark? Especially if they're going to make it in 3D, for which the glasses make it even darker still.

As a film, great. Very intense. Cried like a baby, more than once.


----------



## JP Garrod (Jul 19, 2011)

Film was good, but like all the rest let down by poor acting, not sticking to the book and missing large chunks out. Can't wait for the remakes in 20 years time lol.


----------



## PTeppic (Jul 19, 2011)

Wouldn't have said they missed "large" chunks out. Bits here and there, maybe...


----------



## FeedMeTV (Jul 19, 2011)

Loved it. Only one niggle for me though, in the book everyone witnessed Voldemort and Harry's final battle but in the film they were alone. I wish people had been there to see it. Overall, a really great film though and Snape's memories was a very touching part, Alan Rickman did a fantastic job - those scenes made me so glad they cast him as Snape.


----------



## digs (Jul 20, 2011)

FeedMeTV said:


> Only one niggle for me though, in the book everyone witnessed Voldemort and Harry's final battle but in the film they were alone. I wish people had been there to see it.


That bothered me a little bit too. But overall I thought it was AWESOOOOME!


----------



## PTeppic (Jul 20, 2011)

FeedMeTV said:


> Only one niggle for me though, in the book everyone witnessed Voldemort and Harry's final battle but in the film they were alone. I wish people had been there to see it.



Oh yeah, I'd forgotten that. Me too. He came back and everyone else was barely interested, barely noticing "oh, Harry's back". No celebration (although I know there were lots of deaths), no conquering the Dark Lord for ever, no even proof he'd been killed and wasn't about to walk in having Imperiused Harry.


----------



## JP Garrod (Jul 20, 2011)

FeedMeTV said:


> Loved it. Only one niggle for me though, in the book everyone witnessed Voldemort and Harry's final battle but in the film they were alone. I wish people had been there to see it. Overall, a really great film though and Snape's memories was a very touching part, Alan Rickman did a fantastic job - those scenes made me so glad they cast him as Snape.



I didn't think they did that scene too well, certainly didn't make it make him look as selfless as he was made out in the book.


----------



## Moonbat (Jul 22, 2011)

Haven't watched this yet but planning to this weekend, has anyone seen it in 3D? and is it worth it? Is it anywhere near Avatar's 3D or it is another Clash of the Titans' 3D? (thats the difference between worth while 3D and poorly tacked on detracts from the film 3D)


----------



## PTeppic (Jul 22, 2011)

Yes, I've seen it in 3D. Hoping to take Mrs PT in 2D. For me it's a physically dark film, so to reduce it by another 15% with 3D specs is borderline excessive. As for "jumping out", there've been almost no 3D films that have done that for me.


----------



## LittleMissy (Jul 22, 2011)

FeedMeTV said:


> Loved it. Only one niggle for me though, in the book everyone witnessed Voldemort and Harry's final battle but in the film they were alone. I wish people had been there to see it. Overall, a really great film though and Snape's memories was a very touching part, Alan Rickman did a fantastic job - those scenes made me so glad they cast him as Snape.


 

I totally agree with you here, on both points.  It seemed so wrong to make the whole point of the books/films - Voldermort's death - to be done out of view of everyone.  In the books you get a real sense of everyone's awe and relief when he's killed!  And that was totally lacking in the film!

Alan Rickman was truly superb and I've loved him as Snape from the start.  I don't think they could have chosen anyone better than him for that role!!!

I do think Neville's part, though fantastically acted, wasn't made as prominent as it should have been.  I didn't get the true sense of him 'stepping up' and being a hero as I did in the book - but maybe that's just because in all the films they've focused on Harry, Ron and Hermione and almost forgotten that the others are there!   But then, I suppose there's only so much you can fit into a film, so I'm considering forgiving them for it...

Not sure about watching this film (or any for that matter) in 3D.  I've found that trying to watch anything in 3D gives me a migraine.  Only my opinion but, if you want 3D go and watch a play


----------



## PTeppic (Jul 22, 2011)

LittleMissy said:


> I do think Neville's part, though fantastically acted, wasn't made as prominent as it should have been.  I didn't get the true sense of him 'stepping up' and being a hero as I did in the book - but maybe that's just because in all the films they've focused on Harry, Ron and Hermione and almost forgotten that the others are there!   But then, I suppose there's only so much you can fit into a film, so I'm considering forgiving them for it...



I think that it's particularly true (about downplaying his role in the finale of the finale) in that whilst eagerly awaited and a touch predictable when it comes, though dramatic and daring, it's (by most of the audience) expected. And, like the Harry/Voldemort ending, almost casual as part of the bigger battle. In the book it's the unexpected reversal in what should be a key moment for Voldemort, the public death of Nagini and pinnacle of Neville's role in the DA.


----------



## LittleMissy (Jul 22, 2011)

That's it PTeppic, right there you've used the word that has elluded me when describing this film to friends... Casual!

The battle was what they were aiming at the whole time with this film and the other bits (what we as fans of the book think are crucial moments) are added casually on, almost as if they weren't as important!

But, the death of Voldermort is the culmination of the whole thing and it's a real shame that they didn't do that moment as much justice as perhaps they should have!

Part of the true joy of these books was the ability to 'see' these charcters grow from children to adults... and, personally, I think Neville's is one of the most touching tales of all!  He has to go through such hardships as a teenager (something I think most can actually relate to, far more than the struggle of Harry against Voldermort - I mean actually faces THAT on a day-to-day basi!?) and to see him 'grow up', make a stand, make a difference and be the one to make the last final blow that will ensure Voldermort's demise is truly fantastic!!!  And a real shame it was so 'casually' done in the film

I started reading these books as a teenager (16 years old) and so found myself connecting with the characters in a very real sense, and he, to me, was one of the most stand out characters (along with Luna)!!!  (Probably because I felt that awkward as a teenager myself )


----------



## Servus Mariae (Jul 25, 2011)

I was honestly disappointed with the film.  I did enjoy that Harry had a bit more presence in his final battle with Voldemort but even that was botched (if I hadn't read the books I would have left with the impression that killing Nagini killed Voldemort).

I wont even mention the Elder Wand.

But I've never read a book and enjoyed its transition to film.  Even the books of my youth like Lemony Snicket's _A Series of Unfortunate Events_ and Darren Shan's _The Saga of Darren Shan_ were butchered when they went to the big screen.


----------



## Culhwch (Jul 25, 2011)

I quite enjoyed the movie, and thought it the equal of part one and a fitting end to the filmed saga. Never going to match the books, but they did a commendable job. I'll agree that it was very dark, even in 2D - can't imagine having seen it in 3D.

MILD SPOILERS: I said to my wife afterwards, though, it was a little ironic that at the end Harry says to Albus that there's no shame in being a Slytherin, while thirty minutes earlier McGonagall had sent the entirity of Slytherin House to the dungeons....


----------



## Cayal (Jul 25, 2011)

Voldemort looked pretty fat in the last movie, did Finnes put on a bit of weight?

Personally I thought they didn't follow the book at all once they passed the dragon.


----------



## Moonbat (Jul 25, 2011)

I was really looking forward to this, but I was a bit disappointed. It was ok, in fact it was very good, but I was hoping it'd be brilliant. Some bits were ok, but alot of it was quite a bit worse than I hoped. There wasn't really enough about the giants, and the final duel wasn't as good, nor was the killing of nagini handled properly.
I think I cried more at the book, they sort of glossed over the deaths a bit too quickly for my liking.
but all in all a fantastic series that will live on in film for a long long time. I look forward to watching all 8 in a row someday!


----------



## rune (Aug 7, 2011)

Ive not seen this year, waiting until it comes out on DVD.  Did feel a little sad that its all over mind.. What will there be to look forward to now


----------



## Sea Lion Books (Aug 7, 2011)

Excellent ending to a great series!


----------



## Lady of Winterfell (Aug 8, 2011)

I really enjoyed it. I thought overrall they did a great job. It has been awhile since I read the last book, so I can't really say what they left out and if it bothered me. But as a movie, I thought it was great.


----------



## biodroid (Aug 10, 2011)

Loved the movie, the SFX were excellent and I was glad it wasn't as long as part 1. I just need to read the last few books to see what was missing.


----------



## rune (Dec 5, 2011)

I finally got to see this movie, had to wait until it came out on DVD
I did enjoy it, the special effects were great. They did the fight scenes justice I felt. And it was emotional, as it is in the book.  Kinda sad to see it end, felt the same when Lord of the Rings movies ended too


----------



## Anthony G Williams (Jan 29, 2012)

My take on it (as posted on my blog):

The last of the eight films covering the seven Harry Potter books by J.K.Rowling, not so much a fantasy series as a global phenomenon. Just to recap, I only read the first of the books (I thought I would have loved it as a ten-year old, but it didn't do much for my ancient self) but have watched all of the films. I find I am rather more tolerant of films than of books, partly because visual spectacle can provide entertainment which may be lacking in print, and partly because films take far less time to watch than books do to read.

The first few films made for rather engaging light entertainment, but as time progressed and the children grew up, the mood (and the lighting effects) grew progressively darker. The first part of *The Deathly Hallows* was indeed rather deathly, so gloomy and dark in every sense that I found it barely watchable. Fortunately, the final film came to the rescue. While the mood is still grim until close to the end, there is more variety and interest in the plot than in the previous film, plus a satisfactory conclusion which wrapped up all of the loose ends and finished on a feel-good high. However, there were few stand-out moments; the one which sticks in my mind not being one of the more dramatic action scenes (all too common in modern films) but the surreal banking hall with the ranks of gnomes scribing away on either side. 

At the end of it all, my main feeling was one of relief that it was all over. That is perhaps rather unkind, as history is almost certain to record that this series is one of the most outstanding achievements in fantasy film-making, along with *The Lord of the Rings* (I only hope that the forthcoming *The Hobbit* maintains that standard). Perhaps one day I'll feel like seeing all of the Harry Potter films again, only in relatively quick succession so that I literally don't keep losing the plot in the long gaps between releases. That isn't likely to happen for quite a long while, though.


----------



## kd5 (Feb 15, 2012)

Held off buying into Harry Potter until I saw that WalMart had WS editions of them for $3.96 ea. (up to & incl. Deathly Hallows, Part 1), then because Black Friday was coming up I picked up DH, Part 2 for $6.99.  We enjoyed the series, DH Part 2 capped it off perfectly.  Glad I picked them up but glad I held off for a good price.         -kd5-


----------



## Brian G Turner (Aug 27, 2016)

We've been watching through the films for a second time.

I remember the section with Snape was a shock the first time around, because I hadn't read the books. This time I was ready for it, and really appreciated how well it was done - especially the silence that followed as Harry wandered away through the ruined corridors, obviously dazed by what he'd discovered. A suitably respectful silence.


----------

